

Debate Zone.  Make your argument, get points. - jason_tko
http://www.debate-zone.com

======
patio11
502 bad gateway:

1) Check that your Mongrel is still running. If not, restart it.

1b) #1 could be done automatically by e.g. "god" monitoring software or monit.

2) Add a configuration setting in Nginx which will give people a better error
message if this happens again. _error_page 502 503 504 /50x.html;_ You can
customize 50x.html as much as you wish.

3) See my upcoming blog post about preventing downtime as a solo entrepreneur.

